# Good Aquarium supply stores in lower mainland?



## Galeas (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey I am new to the lower mainland and was just wondering what are a few good supply/fish stores that i should look at? I live in Maple Ridge so closer would be better but I am not adverse to driving to a store if it is worth the trip! I am looking for a store that has a good healthy supply of freshwater fish as well. 

Thank you, 
Galeas


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

There are a number of good options might depend on your tanks. J&l is good, got equipment but only marine livestock. Not too far from there we have one IPU location, great deals IMO but I go to Richmond ipu. King eds in bby is great too. Also for discus there's a sponsor your that way Rick. There's others but give a run down of what stuff you are after some people here will be able to point you in the right direction for more specific items or brands.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For supplies J & L is good. I like Fantasy Aquariums and Canadian Aquatics (Charles & Mykiss) for fish.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget Roger's Aquatic, another excellent family run business whom takes pride in their well stocked store.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

In Maple Ridge you can always visit Rick of Canadian Aqua farm. His fish is super healthy and he is super helpful and knowledgeable.
J&L, King Ed and IPU in the Burnaby area. You can also order on line from J&L (they offer free shipping over $100). I got mine in one day via UPS so it is very convenient.
Personally I deal with Pat (Mykiss) of Canadian Aquatic more often than any other stores and every time is a great 100% positive experience. He is a sponsor (Canadian Aquatic) here. He is very helpful, great customer service, great healthy stock, and his price is very good. He always takes great care of my needs regardless of the amount I spend.
His partner Charles is the guy to go to for wild caught Africans and Amazon fish, I also have nothing but great experience with Charles.
I am sorry I have no experience with some of the sponsors but fantasy aquarium has also received many a good feedback.
HTH.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I like to visit almost any store that sells fish, I have not been to many in Surrey but when I get a chance I like to go to places that have huge selections.
The ones that sell out of their homes have next to no overhead so prices are generally cheaper. But choices are limited so what is stocked is what sells quickly.
IPU, King Ed's, Fantasy have lots to choose from. Close to Fantasy is a place called North America Pet Store, good selection and fairly priced. Fraser aquarium has lots too.
Maple ridge has Mr Pets, they have 50% sales from time to time. Port Coquitlam has Petland, they are right across from Costco.
Any of the fore mentioned vendors are great as well. 
A good start was coming onto this forum, lots of people with a common interest willing to help.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

I was just at Rogers in surrey and I was very impressed with the tanks.

J&l and king eds for equipment.
Fantasy aquariums and Rodgers for fish.


Just my opinion.

Thanks,

S


----------



## Galeas (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses guys giving me a good look at what is out there!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I buy 90% of my supplies online and pick it up in the states. J&L get the majority of my local business because they are the cheapest overall IMO and about 10mins from me. King Eds is where I go for replacement parts. They usually stock replacement parts that most stores dont have, plus their prices are fair compare to the chain stores. Just picked up a lid fastener for an fx5 from them and no one else had it. It was double the price if bought online though but something you kind of need in a pinch so bit the bullet and bought it.

I have bought the majority of my grow out fish from Petland in poco. They bring in their Africans from Sencer Jacks so the quality is there. I think a lot of their other fish come from him too, not just africans. If you wait for their big sales that seem to happen ever other month or so the prices can't be beat for the quality. All other fish I have acquired through members of BCA.

Never heard of Rogers, gotta check them out... sounds like they have some decent fish.

Anyone know if rogers has a decent selection of africans?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

AKAmikeross said:


> I buy 90% of my supplies online and pick it up in the states. J&L get the majority of my local business because they are the cheapest overall IMO and about 10mins from me. King Eds is where I go for replacement parts. They usually stock replacement parts that most stores dont have, plus their prices are fair compare to the chain stores. Just picked up a lid fastener for an fx5 from them and no one else had it. It was double the price if bought online though but something you kind of need in a pinch so bit the bullet and bought it.
> 
> I have bought the majority of my grow out fish from Petland in poco. They bring in their Africans from Sencer Jacks so the quality is there. I think a lot of their other fish come from him too, not just africans. If you wait for their big sales that seem to happen ever other month or so the prices can't be beat for the quality. All other fish I have acquired through members of BCA.
> 
> ...


I was at Rogers on Friday. He doesn't have much for African's.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Rogers isn't great for a choosy African keeper its more or less mbuna mix and zebras if that's your thing. I frequent Rogers for food and filter supplies just because location to me is best, always browse fish though just not lots of peacocks I want but he does trade ins so it can be hit or miss. It's where my trade ins go.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not recommend buying any fish from Mr. Pets in Maple Ridge. I have never had one visit where there was not several tanks of diseased fish. Not good quality.
Petland in Poco is pretty good quality, prices are a tad higher though. For equipment I order online, either J & L, Pets and Ponds or Amazon.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like to check out Pauls Auarium in Surrey when I go to the Cosco in King George Highway

They are off the road behind Cosco


----------

